# t-shirts, mugs, etc....



## rbraxton (Dec 13, 2004)

Mr. Excel still sells these items, but now I can't find my favorite one....


It said someting like...

"Great Idea!  Too bad it doesn't fit in 256 columns"

Does anyone know if they still have that one, or where I can get it?

I didn't see it in their current store.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## starl (Dec 13, 2004)

Under Excel Gurus
http://www.cafepress.com/mrexcel.6298265


----------



## rbraxton (Dec 13, 2004)

Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## litrelord (Dec 14, 2004)

Just curious.  Does anyone actually own a Mr Excel thong?


----------



## Legacy 5624 (Dec 14, 2004)

I previously owned one, but gave it to my brother after my sex change.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 14, 2004)

litrelord said:
			
		

> Just curious.  Does anyone actually own a Mr Excel thong?



I was gonna be a smart@$$.  But danged if it ain't a valid question!


----------

